# LTO Visits Will Require an Online Portal Account Created



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought that I'd pass this on to others in order to make your transaction even faster, you have to create an online LTO Portal account LTO Portal and the Portal is also used for appointments. After you create your account it will be with you forever and it has two passwords and another Portal code with dashes that are required in order to sign in.

I renewed my Drivers License today and got help from the the staff but it could have been much faster if I had registered my own account from home, I thought the Portal was used for appointments on weekends only but that is not the case it's used for all transactions and you fill out the forms online, you also will need a Smart phone for the verification of your email account, I didn't come prepared with either but one of the staff members helped me out by using their phone. 

You submit your paper work and then wait to be called to another window with a computer and desk, you log into your LTO Portal and then they have access and finish the rest of the process from there. 

LTO office in our region sure has come a long way  I would have to say now that they are computerized.

One thing that hasn't changed are the aggressive fixers outside, but I think their main job is getting the serial numbers off of your vehicle, the fixers won't be allowed to access your LTO Portal so it appears they have found a way to get rid of them inside the building working multiple customer accounts (all day process in the past) and there's no need anymore because the modernization and efficiency.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for that Mark, Ben just registered as he wasn't aware of this new feature with LTO for licence renewals. Perhaps it will make it easier with the bike rego renewal next month,,,,,,, doubt it. One and a half to 2 days lost in an extremely inefficient system. He doesn't mind but I would be furious if I ever have to go through those motions. Stop it Steve.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

